# Hotels close to EMY station?



## Dean (Jun 17, 2018)

We will be arriving in Emeryville via the C.Z. in the next couple of months. We will be picking up a rental car (Enterprise) right across from the station. We have stayed at the Hyatt House but would like to try either a HILTON or MARRIOTT . . .

hotel that would not be too far from the Amtrak Station. Looking for suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## caravanman (Jun 18, 2018)

I suggest you try the HILTON or MARRIOTT websites, you should be able to locate the nearest hotels through them?

Ed.


----------



## wwilkins (Jun 18, 2018)

The Courtyard Oakland Emeryville (5555 Shellmound Street, Emeryville, California 94608) is close to the Emeryville station -- 1.6 miles south. We have reservations for our return trip on the CZ in early August. We haven't stayed there before, but the hotel looks good.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 18, 2018)

I stayed at the Hilton Garden Inn in Emeryville and was pleased. I was able to walk to the station from the hotel with luggage, but it may be too long of a walk for some, depending on the amount and size of luggage and walking ability.


----------



## BCL (Jun 18, 2018)

I have a lot of experience with those. There’s no full Marriott or Hilton property nearby, but Courtyard and Hilton Garden Inn. I know the Hilton Garden Inn from the days it was a Holiday Inn. I’ve stayed there once after a wedding reception. I wouldn’t necessarily recommend the “mountain view” side because of the freeway noise. Otherwise it was a decent room.

Courtyard is across from the Bay Street shopping/residential center. A family friend stayed there, even though it was a room looking out into the bay and freeway. They used very good sound insulation and I couldn’t hear any freeway noise.

The newest hotel there is a Hyatt Place. I haven’t really been there, but I’ve stayed in other locations. The concept is supposed to be a more casual experience with included breakfast.


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 18, 2018)

Some suggestions:

Rails to Rooms: http://kevinkorell.com/hotels/hotels.htm

Google search of the station, then select "Hotels nearby"


----------



## Maglev (Jun 18, 2018)

I know the OP says they don't want to stay at the Hyatt House, but I just wanted to mention that it is right across the tracks from the EMY station, accessible by elevators and an overpass. The rooms are clean and comfortable, and it has an outdoor heated pool. I didn't try the breakfast.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Jun 18, 2018)

This is the Hyatt. You can see how convenient it is to the station.


----------



## Dean (Jun 18, 2018)

Thank you all for the great information!


----------



## BCL (Jun 19, 2018)

Just to follow up - there are basically 5 hotels in Emeryville.

The Hyatt House (formerly Woodfin Suites) is the closest to the train station. The other ones are the Four Points, Courtyard by Marriott, Hyatt Place, and Hilton Garden Inn. Other than that there are hotels in Berkeley or Oakland. Probably the nicest hotel within 5 miles of the train station is the Oakland Marriott City Center.

All of these hotels also mention Oakland or San Francisco in their names for whatever reason. I thought maybe more people heard the name Emeryville because of Pixar, but for the most part it's just a sleepy town.

http://hiltongardeninn3.hilton.com/en/hotels/california/hilton-garden-inn-san-francisco-oakland-bay-bridge-SFOBBGI/index.html

https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/oakmv-courtyard-oakland-emeryville/

https://emeryvillesanfrancisco.place.hyatt.com/en/hotel/home.html

https://emeryville.house.hyatt.com/en/hotel/home.html

http://www.fourpointssanfranciscobaybridge.com


----------

